# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Các bác ai biết vấn đề này thì chỉ em với nha !!!!!!!1

## truyenthongbaoson

Tình hình là em có 1 cái máy để bàn không hiểu tại sao cứ chạy được một lúc thì màn hình của nó lại trắng xóa hết cả key vẫn chạy ko tắt (có lúc là xanh lẹt và không có chữ gì ở trên đó hết).Em khởi động lại thì máy chạy bình thường nhưng rồi vẫn gặp trường hợp trên:emlaugh:.Các bác biết chỉ em vụ này cái có cách nào giải quyết ko em đau đầu với cái này quá.Thank các bác !!

----------


## hongkhanh

ghost máy lại đi bạn cách hữu hiệu nhất đó

----------

